# Best DTH Service



## nikhilpai (Nov 2, 2008)

Which of these would you buy if you are 'asantusht' with your cablewalla?

TATA Sky: Works on older MPEG2 technology. But is tried & tested. Has a very good multiroom option.

Dish TV: No Neo Cricket. So if u r a cricket fan, this choice automatically gets cancelled.

BIG TV: User reviews around the net is not good. Seems to be facing lots of problems with the Set Top Box. Plus Customer Care is lousy.

Airtel: Provides Universal Remote. But no multiroom option if u have more than 1 TV.

Me voting for TATA Sky since its best option for multiroom. Plus its tried & tested.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2008)

I am totally santusht with my cablewallah. Have set top box. Get awesome clarity and getting 164 channels at 250/- per month


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 2, 2008)

Why is this in Technology News section?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2008)

why is this in news section ???? 


reporting 


on topic... i would vote for dish tv .. as they are introducing features / channels / offers at constant interval... more over they are here for long time ...


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 2, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Why is this in Technology News section?



Could not find any section where this fits in perfectly. Technology came closest since HD TVs are also discussed in this section.

Would be happy if the moderators can move this to where they deem fit.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know. It depends on your luck.
Like you know, you don't watch some channels and thus the packages of X are nice for you and X's CC is good in  your area and also quality the service.

but i think Airtel Is good. Since i don't watch One TV only. No need for 2 TVs. Though we have 3 TVs now at home  ! LOL !


----------



## vaithy (Nov 2, 2008)

Surprising SUNDTH not mentioned!!!   any thing against south??

Vaithy


----------



## GauravCJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Where is the option that says "All suck nigga a$$"?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2008)

Agreed. we need All Suck option. Please add to poll so that i can finally participate.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 3, 2008)

i voted for DishTV.only -ve is that it doesnt hav Neo Sports in its channel list.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 3, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Surprising SUNDTH not mentioned!!!   any thing against south??
> 
> Vaithy



South? SUN is now available in Delhi/NCR as well

But see, DD Direct Plus is not there either


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2008)

Tata Sky....good picture quality and various interactive services.


----------



## dreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Add sun dth..I would vote then.

AFAIK, SUN DTH is best for south people living in North. Here in delhi we get only Sun TV, Jaya, Vijay and DD Podhigai. So SUN DTH fits me.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll go for Dish TV


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 3, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Surprising SUNDTH not mentioned!!!   any thing against south??
> 
> Vaithy



Not at all. The simple reason why I did not include Sun TV is that I want this poll to compare DTH players's Rest of India offerings.

All DTH players including TATA, BIG & Airtel have separate offerings for South Indian consumers and separate for Rest of India. So its highly likely that a DTH operator may be providing good packages for South Indian channels; but it may not be offering decent packages for Rest of India users..... and vice versa.

Hence, it would be appropriate to have a separate poll for DTH channels from a South Indian users' perspective instead of mixing it with this poll.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Agreed. we need All Suck option. Please add to poll so that i can finally participate.



As I mentioned at the starting of the thread, this is a poll for users who are 'asantusht' with their cablewalla and want to go for DTH.

If you want a All suck option then that means u prefer to remain 'santusht' with your cablewalla 



ThinkFree said:


> But see, DD Direct Plus is not there either



U aren't serious... r u?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 4, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Not at all. The simple reason why I did not include Sun TV is that I want this poll to compare DTH players's Rest of India offerings.
> As I mentioned at the starting of the thread, this is a poll for users who are 'asantusht' with their cablewalla and want to go for DTH.
> 
> If you want a All suck option then that means u prefer to remain 'santusht' with your cablewalla




I got Airtel Digital TV.
And all suck because every one have own problems. Choose one so that problems of that particular DTH don't concern you. For me its ADTV

A good high quality cable operator is much better then these DTH idiots. You bet.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I got Airtel Digital TV.
> And all suck because every one have own problems. Choose one so that problems of that particular DTH don't concern you. For me its ADTV
> 
> A good high quality cable operator is much better then these DTH idiots. You bet.



good high quality cable operator is what you do not get mostly.... atleast here in UP n Delhi. F**ked up service, too much channel shuffling, poor support, poor reception, poor infra, and ridiculous price. 275 for me here in my area.

I am SO VERY much satisfied with TataSky. No blood boiling hassles of calling every second day to the cable operator for some or the other issue. I pay 320 and get ALL channels with no interruption what so ever, conveniently recharge, far far better quality and best of all good customer service.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2008)

TATA SKY only, it's very nice, And I'm happy.


----------



## balamurali (Jan 13, 2009)

Reliance Big TV DTh service is very bad DTh service its equal to one antenna.its very bad DTH.


----------



## Adam_waugh (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing knowledge here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

TATA SKY sucks. 

I switched over to a private cable operator in bangalore, *Space Link Telivision Network* who offer a DTH serivce with 180 channels and they show ALL channels, including ones which TATA SKY charges a huge premium on, and I paid just Rs. 200 as installation charges and Rs. 180 per month as rental. I got an STB free. Same thing with tata sky would cost Rs.500-600 per month along with Rs. 3000 installation charges.


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 14, 2009)

dishtv's future seems to be good because a exclusive satellite will be launched for dishtv by essel group. So I'll go for dishtv. Well I have used dishtv, tatsky and bigtv. The games in bigtv are all copied from dishtv. Games and quiz service in tatsky is for babies while atleast the quiz is of high standard in dishtv. Even the packages in dishtv are more flexible.


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2009)

I hate tata sky. some of the reason why I dont prefer it
- annoying message icon that popups in the top middle of the screen( unfortunately there is no adblocker available)
- frequent crappy ID/No display overlays all part of the screen
- quality is not same for the all channels
- no option to downgrade your package via online.
- subscription too costly when compared to other dth
- mpeg2


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 14, 2009)

I have just ordered Airtel Digital TV after a LOT of research..

Lets see how it goes..will update you as soon as the installation is over..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy With My Cable Waala  150 Per Month for 140 Channels.


----------



## csczero (Jan 19, 2009)

im santusht with my cablewala


----------

